# Skunks outside?



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thinking of keeping skunks outside.. Not all the time and not in winter. Just when i am at work through the day.

Was wondering if it would need to be heated?
I was thinking of something like a small shed type thing with a run attached? It wouldn't be a big thing,just something i could put them when out.

Wondering if people have any ideas?

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

it would have to be very well made and nothing they can dig in so concrete base, ours sometimes go in garden in welded rabbit run but they dig through the mesh on bottom and if left long eniough would be in australia, we really wouldnt risk leaving them unattended at any time outside. but if you decide to build something suitable it would have to be very solid base, they really good climbers too so would have to be totally enclosed, they chew wood, they dig, they climb, they can chew mesh, as ours have and will try anything to escape so be carefull:lol2:


ditta


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Havn't you kept skunks before? I might be mistaken?

It wouldn't have to be heated and they could stay out in winter even without heating, think of areas they originate.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Havn't you kept skunks before? I might be mistaken?
> 
> It wouldn't have to be heated and they could stay out in winter even without heating, think of areas they originate.


Oh yes.. i didn't think of that. 

John


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Give Kodakira a shout I think he keeps his in an outdoor run.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

I know of a college with a training zoo that lost thiers !!!!:whip:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I am now going to build my enclosure very soon and wondered if anyone has any tips on construction..

I have decided to go for a small shed and add a mesh run onto it,i am just wondering if it would need any form of heating or insulating?

What gauge mesh would be bast and would it need to be doubled up?

I will be putting the shed on a concrete base and then putting paving slabs coming out from the front of the shed where the run will be built around so the run is sort of set lower down,if you understand?

If anybody has any hints or tips it would be great.

John


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Couple of things to remember

1- they DO climb, so if making a mesh run, ensure it is totally enclosed or they will be gone.
2 - they dig (just ask Fixx :whistling2 so I am not sure slabs will be skunk proof & even solid concrete is at the peril of the skunks digging abilities :gasp:

Maybe better if you had solid sides on the run?

Shame you never went to see Seb Miller as his are all outside in pens - you could have then got soem ideas of what's needed.

As already suggested, contact Kodakira & ask what they use for their skunks.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Couple of things to remember
> 
> 1- they DO climb, so if making a mesh run, ensure it is totally enclosed or they will be gone.
> 2 - they dig (just ask Fixx :whistling2 so I am not sure slabs will be skunk proof & even solid concrete is at the peril of the skunks digging abilities :gasp:
> ...


Yes,for the run i was thinking maybe two foot high wooden sides and the rest mesh?
Whe i say concrete base i mean if i was to have paving slabs layed down on top of the paving slabs i already have down and then build the run around it..

John


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Ours are outside in a wooden shed thing with mesh on the doors. We'll be building them something with a run very soon so this thread is very interesting!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they just need a pen that is well made and a cozy place to sleep.

... them escaping is the biggest concern...

the cold doesn't faze them at all... a straw filled sleeping box...

a skunk kennel basically.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Ours are outside in a wooden shed thing with mesh on the doors. We'll be building them something with a run very soon so this thread is very interesting!


What gauge mesh did you use for yours?

Do you have any pictures so i could get some idea?

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> they just need a pen that is well made and a cozy place to sleep.
> 
> ... them escaping is the biggest concern...
> 
> ...


I have seen a few dog runs foe sale and was wondering if they could be used,or if it would be better to just start from scratch?

John


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> What gauge mesh did you use for yours?
> 
> Do you have any pictures so i could get some idea?
> 
> John


 
It's basically a bird of prey mews type thing, and we put second floor in it with a ramp (well, my dad did!!) to give them a bit more room. The gauge is quite big on the outside of the doors, probably at least an inch square, if not bigger. We had to put some smaller wire on the inside as Oreo could get her head through the wire and people could get their fingers in!! The wire on the inside (by the skunks, if you see what I mean) is probably about 1/4 square.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> The gauge is quite big on the outside of the doors, probably at least an inch square, if not bigger. We had to put some smaller wire on the inside as Oreo could get her head through the wire and people could get their fingers in!! The wire on the inside (by the skunks, if you see what I mean) is probably about 1/4 square.


Gauge is the thickness of the wire not the size of the mesh/gaps


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Gauge is the thickness of the wire not the size of the mesh/gaps


We are currently building an outdoor enclosure for our skunks, we are using 10 gauge expanded metal galvanised mesh.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

africa said:


> We are currently building an outdoor enclosure for our skunks, we are using 10 gauge expanded metal galvanised mesh.


Do you know where you can buy that from? Also what are you doing for the base?
As i said i was thining maybe paving slabs on top of the ones i already have down and then building the run around them.

John


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> Do you know where you can buy that from? Also what are you doing for the base?
> As i said i was thining maybe paving slabs on top of the ones i already have down and then building the run around them.
> 
> John


Rigby Wireworks in Sheffield, it comes in 8' x 4' sheets. We are using it for the base as well ( buried), whole thing is Mig welded, the floor area is 64 square feet, the sides are 4' high with a 18'' 45 degree anti intruder overhang, we will be putting a bed area in and it has a door. We have based this on one we have seen at Tropical World in Anston, their skunk lives very happily and safely in this type of enclosure.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Rigby Wireworks in Sheffield, it comes in 8' x 4' sheets. We are using it for the base as well ( buried), whole thing is Mig welded, the floor area is 64 square feet, the sides are 4' high with a 18'' 45 degree anti intruder overhang, we will be putting a bed area in and it has a door. We have based this on one we have seen at Tropical World in Anston, their skunk lives very happily and safely in this type of enclosure.


You SOOO asked John for help!! lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> You SOOO asked John for help!! lol


I so DID I wouldn't have known what mesh it was:lol2:!!!! It's nearly finished,looks really good, the skunkies will love it:2thumb: John nearly burnt his face off welding it all together:whistling2:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

africa said:


> Rigby Wireworks in Sheffield, it comes in 8' x 4' sheets. We are using it for the base as well ( buried), whole thing is Mig welded, the floor area is 64 square feet, the sides are 4' high with a 18'' 45 degree anti intruder overhang, we will be putting a bed area in and it has a door. We have based this on one we have seen at Tropical World in Anston, their skunk lives very happily and safely in this type of enclosure.


Do tropical world have a website or any pics?

Do you have pics of your building?

John


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> I so DID I wouldn't have known what mesh it was:lol2:!!!! It's nearly finished,looks really good, the skunkies will love it:2thumb: John nearly burnt his face off welding it all together:whistling2:


 
Haha, it did sun very D.I.Y'ey Bet its great, cant wait to see! Hope you didnt laugh at him!: victory:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> Do tropical world have a website or any pics?
> 
> Do you have pics of your building?
> 
> John


I don't think the skunk accommodation is on their website. 
You are welcome to come and see our enclosures if you want to. I've taken some photos, I can email them to you if you like, better to see it first hand though.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Gauge is the thickness of the wire not the size of the mesh/gaps


Oh. Duh!! I don't know then!!

:lol2:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

If any one has any pics of theres please share as i am thinking of making my girl a summer run and would love sonme ideas x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

madsmum said:


> If any one has any pics of theres please share as i am thinking of making my girl a summer run and would love sonme ideas x


I have, pm me your email addy and I'll send you some:2thumb:


----------

